# What Year Did You Get Your Very First Computer?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2016)

We were late in getting a computer, our first one was a Dell Desktop with Windows 98, and we got it in the year 2000.  Have only had desktops ever since, no laptops or other devices.  What year did you get your first computer, what brand was it and what system did it run?


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 5, 2016)

I think it was in 1992, a desktop with a Windows 3.1 operating system. I don't recall the brand. It was probably an IBM clone.


----------



## jnos (Dec 5, 2016)

My first computer was an XT (may have been more to the name--not sure now) with a small crt screen amber on black background. I learned DOS and how to write batch files. Just thinking about it now, it sounds like the dinosaur age!


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2016)

We had a Commodore 64 in 1983 or so.  It only had one kind of type, two or three type sizes, and a few highly-pixilated graphics but WOOHOO!!! WE HAD A COMPUTER! and we thought we were hot stuff.  I think you could play a few basic games on it.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2016)

My first computer was a surplus IBM AT that I bought from the company somewhere around 1990.  It was pretty good, for that era, but today there are toy computers which are more sophisticated.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2016)

Also a Commodore 64 in 1983.   Had a tape drive that used cassette tapes.


----------



## ossian (Dec 6, 2016)

I am not sure but it would be around 1992. It was an Amstrad thing that did not do much, Before this I had played around with a BBC computer for a few weeks. But as it was on lone, it had to be returned.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2016)

I had something from A local store that called itself a computer. I think I paid $495.00 for it and everything was stored on cassette tapes.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 6, 2016)

I bought a used Radio Shack TRS-80 in 1981 and learned some TRS-DOS programming on it. I was given an Apple IIe in the early 1980s and have owned multiple Macs and Windows machines since then.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2016)

First home computer was a Commodore 64 also back around Christmas time of 82. I learned more just fooling around with the Commodore then I learned in any CIS class that I was taking at ASU at the time.


----------



## Carla (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm a bit of a late-comer, it was 2003. I purchased an HP desk top with Windows XP. Started out with "dial up" service, gosh can you believe it? Sounds so ancient now!

My son always had a computer--started out with Commodore 64. I had no interest in it or what it could do at that time. I was busy mastering the art of Pong.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2016)

Carla said:


> I'm a bit of a late-comer, it was 2003. I purchased an HP desk top with Windows XP. Started out with "dial up" service, gosh can you believe it? Sounds so ancient now!
> 
> My son always had a computer--started out with Commodore 64. I had no interest in it or what it could do at that time. I was busy mastering the art of Pong.



Don't knock the art of Pong ! Kept me entertained many hours


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 6, 2016)

Got my first Dell desktop in the mid 90s' with windows 7. Now have an 
Acer and use Windows 10.  At least I think it is called Acer, bought it at
Best Buy about 6 years ago.


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 6, 2016)

Not until 2004! Now who remembers when only kids knew how to use a computer?


----------



## Wandrin (Dec 21, 2016)

My first home computer was an Altair 8080 that I bought in kit form in 74.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm not sure if it counts but I had a computer in the home I shared with housemates in 96, generally, I was the only one who used it on a daily basis.  Years later, when I moved I purchased one for my own personal use that was in 2000.  Paid way more than I should have as I really wasn't that savvy about purchasing them back then and they saw me coming a mile away, well they heard me as even then, I ordered without going into the store.  It was an HP and a piece of crap which cost me almost well over $1500 maybe closer to $2000 I forget now exactly how much.  Well they did throw in a worthless printer, so, it was all good.  NOT!  Live and learn.  Sometimes.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 26, 2016)

In the early 1980's I got a   TI99/4A, and used it for a while.  Then I paid a small fortune for an IBM PS/2 and that worked great for a number of years.  I think it used DOS 3.3 which was good for teaching you how to use command line instructions.  Then a big upgrades to bigger PS2's  running Windows 3, 95, 98 and then XP which I think was the best of the Windows O/S.  My last Windows machine was a store built machine with Win 8  instead of Vista which seemed to represent the low point of Windows.   

I've now switched to Dell machines running Linux.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 30, 2016)

Never have. Only got this iPad in 2015 and it was only this week I discovered how to connect it to the TV


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2016)

1985. It was a  Zenith and had a 20 MB HD and two 5" floppy ports and Windows 3.1 OS! It cost $2500 (that would be about $5500 in today's money).


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2016)

I want to say it was around 2007. The kids always told us to get a computer but was sure we would never know how to use it. Our local phone company had a promotion going so we decided to try it. It is an HP Windows Vista and never having another to compare it with I can honestly say it does okay for us.. I do have issues every now & then, but who doesn't from what I read. I do think it's getting near the end but hate the thoughts of learning all over. again.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 1, 2017)

Tandy 1000 from Radio Shack in about 1989.  Floppy disc.  The girls had "Maniac Mansion" and some other neat games on floppy discs.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 6, 2017)

Commodore 64 here.  (IT Geek)  Used it to connect to school when going for Computer Science degree.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jan 24, 2017)

1980 my first computer came in a box and I had to solder it together. it was a cosmac super elf ii. It was designed as a micro tutor and taught me programming. A long line of computers followed and I now have a couple. An older one for playing the old games.I also have a quad-core tablet pc. I use dialup connection most of the time but I also have a mobile hotspot for downloading large files faster.


----------



## Nodak (Jan 26, 2017)

An Atari 800 with 48K ram in, I think, 1981.


----------



## BigJoe (Mar 5, 2017)

1978 Commodore 64


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2017)

Commodore 64,  it was my son's actually; can't remember the year.

I got my Windows PC in 1997. It came with a small library of instruction manuals and discs.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 5, 2017)

Around 1986 I got my first computer mostly for work as I was self employed.
It was a Tandy 1000 (Radio Shack).

An 8088 processor with 128KB of memory and 2 5 1/2" floppy drives.
It cost $200 to upgrade to 256KB or 640KB, I don't remember.

I also added a Tandy 10MB hard card for $799.

I was running DOS 2.? at the time.

Wow have things changed.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 14, 2017)

In the 80's my wife decided the boys needed a computer.  And, if I didn't pick one out, she would.  A friend at work recommended the TI 99/4A, so we bought one.  As it turned out, the boys didn't care anything about it.  But, I did.  I learned to program in basic and even wrote some pretty neat software.  I had a lot of fun with it and eventually bought a Commodore 64 which I practically wore out.  The keyboard is shiny from my hand resting on it.

In '93, I bought a generic IBM 286 compatible.  Since then I've built several from components.  It was fun, but no longer worth doing.  Our present machines are stock Dell and Lenovo.

Don


----------

